# Brand new beginner here saying hello~



## lego2000 (Aug 15, 2008)

Hi all,

My mountain biker friend talked me into moutain biking. 
So I bought a mountain bike couple month ago and I started to ride mostly on the road. 
I never thought I would enjoy riding this much and that's all I think about these days. It's a true enjoyment in my life.
Now I want to buy a real road bike and not sure where to start.
Can you recommend a decent road bike for entry level rider like me?
I am 5'5" and 120lbs. 
Oh my budget is around $1,000. 

Thanks~


----------



## pedalruns (Dec 18, 2002)

lego2000 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My mountain biker friend talked me into moutain biking.
> So I bought a mountain bike couple month ago and I started to ride mostly on the road.
> ...


Welcome to the world of cycling!!! I've been riding for 20+ years and still love it. I ride both road and mt. bikes. 

I'd recommend going to a good bike shop, visit several and make sure you trust them... (maybe someone here could recommened a shop in your area)

I'm about your size, you will probably be looking for about a 50cm frame, but it will all depend on your leg and torso lengths.... this is why you need a good shop....to fit you properly to a frame.... having a properly fitted bike will be a great start, no matter what the brand is!! Good luck.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Hey there lego and welcome to the world of road riding. 

Check out Treks and Specialized bikes. Word is that Felts are pretty good too.


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

il sogno said:


> Word is that Felts are pretty good too.


I like Felt and they tend to be spec'd a bit higher than the lower end Treks and Specs. Felt's F85 is $1099 with 105 components (Ultegra RD), while the Trek 1.5 for the same price has Sora (Tiagra RD) shifters, which I think is just crazy for the money.

The Jamis Ventura Race is another $1100 option with 105 components.


----------



## Fern (Jun 10, 2008)

I'm new too, and going through the same search with a similar budget. Try a Specialized Dolce if you have a chance. I took out both a Dolce Elite and the base model this weekend and liked them a lot. At the moment they are at the top of my list, but I have more to check out. I'm taking my time with my decision.

I also test rode a Giant OCR 3W, and while I did not spend as much time on it as the Dolce, it seemed like a decent entry level bike. Let us know what you try out.


----------



## lego2000 (Aug 15, 2008)

*Thank you!*

Yes, I was looking at a Specialized Dolce Elite in the catalog and frame is so beautiful. I am definitely considering that and will have to check it out. 

I am checking out an used 2004 Trek 5200 (carbon frame/all ultegra components) this Wednesday and it's just within my budget. I hope that bike will fit me well.
If that bike doesn't work out, Specialized Dolce Elite, Felt FW35, Felt F75 & Jamis Ventura Race are on my list to check out. 

When you are checking out the bikes, do you take them out for the test drive?

I am taking my time too. Let me know what you end up with  




Fern said:


> I'm new too, and going through the same search with a similar budget. Try a Specialized Dolce if you have a chance. I took out both a Dolce Elite and the base model this weekend and liked them a lot. At the moment they are at the top of my list, but I have more to check out. I'm taking my time with my decision.
> 
> I also test rode a Giant OCR 3W, and while I did not spend as much time on it as the Dolce, it seemed like a decent entry level bike. Let us know what you try out.


----------



## Fern (Jun 10, 2008)

lego2000 said:


> When you are checking out the bikes, do you take them out for the test drive?
> 
> I am taking my time too. Let me know what you end up with


Oh, definitely! I would no sooner buy a bike without riding it than buy a car without driving it. Since everyone is different, what appeals to one person for fit, comfort and handling may not work for another. 

I'm a rather unlikely candidate for a first-time road bike purchase: mid-50s, overweight (but active-and losing). I've gotten a few "looks" from shops that didn't know how to hide their reaction. The one that I visited yesterday was further away, but the owner was fantastic-both on the phone and in person. I didn't mind driving the 30 miles to try out several bikes there, because he was attentive to what I was looking for. 

For the first time, I was confident that I was going to be properly fitted to a bike and treated seriously... I'm partial to Specialized, but am trying to keep an open mind to other makes. Feel free to PM me with your test ride stories. (I'm new to this forum, but assume we have that option here?)


----------



## lego2000 (Aug 15, 2008)

You are absolutely right about everyone is different and has different fits. 
It sounds like you are a very good shopper considering every aspects. I have to admit I get lazy when it comes to a purchase like this. I tend to listen to other people's advice rather than testing them out myslef. And I hope I get lucky with what I end up. LOL...

You are definitely on the right track if you are looking to get fit. I heard the cycling is the best cardio exercise to burn those calories. 
Who cares about 'looks' from shops as long as you enjoy riding, although it makes me angry to hear that. 

For me, I started with the mountain biking couple months ago and I truly enjoy riding in the mountains. But, I do not have anyone to ride with and it's not safe to ride alone. It's kind of intimidating to introduce myself to a group environment at this time since I am such a newbie. 
But, I love to pedal, pedal, pedal. I am obssessed with it according to my husband  

I figured that if I have a road bike, I can ride solo anytime I want. That's my story.

Good luck with your shopping...





Fern said:


> Oh, definitely! I would no sooner buy a bike without riding it than buy a car without driving it. Since everyone is different, what appeals to one person for fit, comfort and handling may not work for another.
> 
> I'm a rather unlikely candidate for a first-time road bike purchase: mid-50s, overweight (but active-and losing). I've gotten a few "looks" from shops that didn't know how to hide their reaction. The one that I visited yesterday was further away, but the owner was fantastic-both on the phone and in person. I didn't mind driving the 30 miles to try out several bikes there, because he was attentive to what I was looking for.
> 
> For the first time, I was confident that I was going to be properly fitted to a bike and treated seriously... I'm partial to Specialized, but am trying to keep an open mind to other makes. Feel free to PM me with your test ride stories. (I'm new to this forum, but assume we have that option here?)


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

Also check out Blue. On some (many) frames, they cater heavily to female specific fits. Good price, too.

Don't forget a great used bike, either. Just don't ebay or cragslist it.


----------



## lego2000 (Aug 15, 2008)

*My new bike*

View attachment 138716


Thank to all who gave me great advice.
One of the members from MTB club I belong happened to have her bike on sale and I had to take this deal. I ended up with 2004 Trek 5200 and I am very happy with it. 
I tried to attach the photo and hope it can be seen.

Thanks~


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

lego2000 said:


> View attachment 138716
> 
> 
> Thank to all who gave me great advice.
> ...


Great bike. Looks like you got a good deal on it too. :thumbsup:


----------

